# Salary Package



## AshKash (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am a Canadian Chemical Engineer with four years experience and master's degree. My specialization is water/wastewater treatment in Oil and Gas facility. What salary package should I be getting in a consulting firm in Abu Dhabi. I will really appreciate your feedback. Please include the breakdown of the package. Thanks!

Regards
AK


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

PMSL.

If you're that good why don't you have a look around the site, all the answers are there.

Take AED10,000 a month (all-in), you'll feel rich.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*look through the stickies*

Regarding what the Rascal wrote:

1) I don't know what PMSL means.

2) I agree; have a search through the threads, especially the one on salaries and packages. Or if you've received an offer, post it there so people can comment and advise. (But a word of caution - word it humbly... most of the regulars here bristle at the slightest hint of any sense of entitlement. And rightly so - they expect people to do a bit of research before jumping in and demanding answers.)

3) He's being a rascal. You will NOT feel rich with 10,000 AED/month.






AshKash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a Canadian Chemical Engineer with four years experience and master's degree. My specialization is water/wastewater treatment in Oil and Gas facility. What salary package should I be getting in a consulting firm in Abu Dhabi. I will really appreciate your feedback. Please include the breakdown of the package. Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## AshKash (Oct 18, 2014)

FourAgreements,

I gave a brief overview (just a little over one line to be very exact) of my credentials just so people with similar skill-set are able to advise me regarding a reasonable salary package in UAE. If Rascal (or "something" similar) likes to read between the lines then I can't help him/her there.

I asked a simple question at an expat forum. People may choose or not choose to answer me. I am not putting a gun to their head. But all this "bristling" based on their active imagination is uncalled for. 

Regards



FourAgreements said:


> Regarding what the Rascal wrote:
> 
> 1) I don't know what PMSL means.
> 
> ...


----------



## AshKash (Oct 18, 2014)

Rascal,

Your response is a window to kind of person you are - judgmental, rude and a liar. Maybe you should seek advice on this forum to be a better human being. 

Regards




The Rascal said:


> PMSL.
> 
> If you're that good why don't you have a look around the site, all the answers are there.
> 
> Take AED10,000 a month (all-in), you'll feel rich.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

AshKash said:


> Rascal,
> 
> Your response is a window to kind of person you are - judgmental, rude and a liar. Maybe you should seek advice on this forum to be a better human being.
> 
> Regards


Hi,
Please dont insult other board members - especially if you require answers to questions.
Other members will be less inclined to answer - in case you call them rude and liars.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## AshKash (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi,

Please be fair in your assessment. It was okay for Rascal to be rude and misguide me but it is not okay if I call him/her out on it. 




Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Please dont insult other board members - especially if you require answers to questions.
> Other members will be less inclined to answer - in case you call them rude and liars.
> Thanks
> Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

AshKash - I think the point made is that even a cursory look at the Sticky threads would give you some idea that 10,000AED all in for someone with your qualifications isn't a good deal.

Many posters simply don't bother to read the Stickies and assume that everyone here will do the sifting for them, so react somewhat sarcastically when asked to do someone else's work for them. Its really not personal but something that happens every day here.

I have no idea what a Chemical Engineer with four years experience and master's degree but I know that if I had a look at the Stickies I'd get an rough idea. 

People also react to people claiming to be from one country rather than another - I have no idea if this applies to you but apparently you're young, only having done four years experience, using slightly non-native use of English and not knowing what PMSL means - which any twenty something would whose primary language is English would know. You apparently took his response to be true - another potential sign of someone not understanding English. (Afterwards I realised you could be Canadian Quebecois rather than a Canadian English speaker in which case you have my commiserations)

As I said, its not personal, but 90% of the information is there in the Stickies if you look. I just did a keyword search of a single word from your post, and apparently I now have a better idea of what the salary is (or isn't). Its the lack of bothering to do the basic research that people react to, rather than the individual.

Good lukc with your job search but if you cannot find out what a reasonable salary is for the role, then you won't last five minutes once you're here.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.*

On a serious note, my apologies if I wasn't clear. You're right; it was a simple question, and you were initially quite polite. I wrote what I did about how to phrase a request, and which sticky to search, based on this particular line from your initial post: "Please include a breakdown of the package..." Packages vary tremendously, and I'm not sure how anyone here, even another chemical engineer could give you the kinds of details you're asking for.

But I see that instead of heeding any advice, you've chosen the path of bristling yourself.

On a sarcastic note, based on your other posts in this thread, you sound like bucket loads of fun to work with.

Good luck in your search.





AshKash said:


> FourAgreements,
> 
> I gave a brief overview (just a little over one line to be very exact) of my credentials just so people with similar skill-set are able to advise me regarding a reasonable salary package in UAE. If Rascal (or "something" similar) likes to read between the lines then I can't help him/her there.
> 
> ...


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> People also react to people claiming to be from one country rather than another - I have no idea if this applies to you but apparently you're young, only having done four years experience, using slightly non-native use of English and not knowing what PMSL means - which any twenty something would whose primary language is English would know. You apparently took his response to be true - another potential sign of someone not understanding English. (Afterwards I realised you could be Canadian Quebecois rather than a Canadian English speaker in which case you have my commiserations)


To be fair to the OP, I'm the one who said they didn't know what PMSL meant; not the OP. (And my primary language IS English.) But your other points are valid.


----------



## AshKash (Oct 18, 2014)

Twowheelsgood,

I posted a question on this forum. It will be great if it is possible for someone to help me. If for some reason people can't or don't feel like helping me, that is fine too. I never demanded an answer. However, people should refrain from being sarcastic with those they hardly know. If it is okay for some to react to my very innocent question and come back with a sarcastic answer then it should be okay for me to let them know that I did not appreciate their sarcasm at all.

You are absolutely right. English is not my first language but that doesn't change the fact that I am a Canadian. I am sorry, I wasn't aware that this forum was reserved for "native English" speakers only. Please put it somewhere in your rules and regulation.

I don't understand. I just asked a simple question regarding salary package. Instead of answering my question (which is fine, really) people came to conclusion that I think highly of myself, and I feel entitled to an answer. They also felt compelled to grade my English and wonder whether I am a "real" Canadian or not (why does that matter to them anyways?!?!?). Not just that, they strongly believe that I cannot last in UAE at all - all this from a three lined message. Wow...just WOW!!! FYI I am doing reasonably well in UAE for past two years. I just wanted to get a clearer picture of how well, whether it is possible to improve it a bit and to what extent etc. But clearly I can't get this kind of insight from this forum at least as people are more interested in judging and writing each other off then helping. Hence, I have requested deactivation from the administrator. So, bye now!



twowheelsgood said:


> AshKash - I think the point made is that even a cursory look at the Sticky threads would give you some idea that 10,000AED all in for someone with your qualifications isn't a good deal.
> 
> Many posters simply don't bother to read the Stickies and assume that everyone here will do the sifting for them, so react somewhat sarcastically when asked to do someone else's work for them. Its really not personal but something that happens every day here.
> 
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You'll get on fine in Dubai. Yo have a chip on your should that so big you'll fit in well.Nobody said this is reserved for native speakers, but its clear your English is so poor you cannot understand the difference between someone trying to explain why you got the reaction you did, and someone having a go at you.

I'll be more blunt this time.

Do your research in the Stickies before wasting other peoples time.

The insight you want is already in the Stickies thread, but rather than look, you'd rather pick fights with strangers.

Stop bring lazy and use the search facility. You asked a question the answer to which is already pretty much answered already. Whats wrong with you - too posh to search ?

We are volunteers, not paid help, so if you go off in a huff, we really won't care.


----------

